# need help thickening up bean juice



## steph66 (Jul 7, 2005)

okay so i have not made too many pots of beans but the ones i do make, i love to eat, but my dh otoh is a VERY picky eater. i know the kind of pinto beans that he loves and i have noticed that they all have a thicker "juice" than most/the ones i make. so what can i do to make it a bit thicker? a little flour? i am making them tomorrow before we go to church so i need ideas quick if anyone can help. btw=i am making mexican pinto beans







i guess i can try a LITTLE bit of flour and see how that goes. tia!


----------



## messy mama (Jan 14, 2005)

Hmmm, I definitely wouldn't add flour. I would probably just use less water than you normally do. If it's still too watery you could mash some of the beans up.

HTH


----------



## steph66 (Jul 7, 2005)

not a bad idea!! i think i'll just take some aside and smash with a potato smasher, or most likely just a fork, and then put them back in and stir. thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Wabi Sabi (Dec 24, 2002)

If it isn't too late, you might try putting them back onto the stove and simmering them a bit longer without a lid so that the extra water can cook off.

Worst case scenario, I have thickened them with a bit of cornstarch before.


----------



## bobococo (May 24, 2005)

I have used cornmeal which I added near the beginning of cooking. Also barley will thicken up the bean juice. Maybe just a 1/4 to 1/2 cup of barley.

bobococo


----------



## steph66 (Jul 7, 2005)

thanx everyone. the beans are almost done. the juice is thickening up as i stir and mash some around a bit. it's coming along good. i think my dh will like it and if not too bad, cause i tried!







thanks everyone for the quick answers!!


----------

